# Das Nachwirken der E3 - Machen Videospiele noch Spaß?



## MarcoCabibbo (19. Juni 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Das Nachwirken der E3 - Machen Videospiele noch Spaß?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Das Nachwirken der E3 - Machen Videospiele noch Spaß?


----------



## Malifurion (19. Juni 2014)

Der letzte Absatz gefällt mir ganz gut: Nischen betrachten. Wenn Pc Games wenigstens mehr Nischengames vorstellen würde, als ihre Seite mit den genannten Blockbusterkram. Was keiner weiß, macht keinen heiß. Ansonsten kann ich dem 100% dahinterstehen. Die Entwicklung der Videospiele geht halt in Richtung Cineasmus und Hollywood. Komplexität ist Vergangenheit. Wenn ich mich erinnere, dass das neue Assasins Creed jetzt eine Ducktaste als neues Feature hat, dann muss man sich nur am Kopf fassen. Ändern können wir nichts, solange wir ein einer Profitgeilen Gesellschaft leben. Was früher Kunst war, ist heute nunmal Gewinnmaximierung.


----------



## fertigo (19. Juni 2014)

Eine gute Frage, die ihr euch stellt (genial das Bild mit dem gedrückten Knopf und das Schwert reingestochen wird).  Bei mir ist auch seit längerer Zeit die Motivation an Games gesunken, weil es einfach nix mehr bietet, ausser noch mehr Cutscenes und noch mehr automatisierte Takedowns usw. Ich tendiere immer mehr dazu ältere Spiele auszugraben, statt mich den Neuen zu widmen. Es kommt einfach nix mehr Neues. Vor 10 Jahren war das Visuelle ein neuer Reiz, weil die Grafik laufend und sichtbar verbessert wurde - aber mittlerweile ist auch diese an einem Punkt angelangt, wo es nicht mehr viel zu verbessern gibt. Wenn die Spiele weder neues Gameplay reinbringen, noch interessante Mechaniken, noch eine großartige Grafikaufwertung möglich ist... tja, dann ist das Gähnen vorprogrammiert.


----------



## RodWeiler79 (19. Juni 2014)

Da habt ihr als Redaktion bei den Spieletests aber auch die nicht unerhebliche Verantwortung, den ganzen Klonen und Gameplaykrüppeln mal keine 90%Spielspasswertung in den Hintern zu schieben, wie das ja aus alter Loyalität öfter mal zu passieren scheint.


----------



## UthaSnake (19. Juni 2014)

Schöner Artikel  und ein guter Schlußsatz!
Das ist etwas, was ich auch seit ein paar Jahren "predige" ...

Allerdings kommt der Industrie zu gute, dass ihre Kundschaft einfach so viele 14-20 Jährige beinhaltet, die sich (natürlich auch in jungen Jahren mit wenig Erfahrungen, einem begrenzten Blick und Schubladendenken) von der PR Maschinerie einfach alles vorgaukeln und sich einlullen lässt!

Siehe jeden AAA-Titel der mit seinem ersten (natürlich hervorragend aussehendem) Trailer enthüllt wird.
Keine Infos, wann das Spiel kommt, meißt wenig oder einfach actionreiches Gameplay und natürlich ein Cliffhanger (man will ja wissen wie es weitergeht) - aber man kann es bereits vorbestellen!
Und schon bestellen es sich so viele Leute vor und ich denk mir immer "Was von dem Spiel habt ihr gesehen? Was wisst ihr über das Spiel? Wollt ihr nicht erst einmal einen Test/Review abwarten?"

Man kauft doch auch keinen Film in der 3 Disc Special Unrated Directors and Producers Cut mit 700 Std. Bonusmaterial - Edition, nur weil einem der 2 Minuten lange Trailer gefallen hat!
...oder etwa doch?!  Oo


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2014)

Gut, teils basieren diese "Blindkäufe" auch aus den Erfahrungen der Vorgängerspiele her. Gefällt mir zum Beispiel ein AC Brotherhood kaufe ich mir danach auch Revelation oder AC3. Ähnlich bei FC4. Gefällt mir FC3 kaufe ich mir nach den Erfahrungen auch FC4. Auch wenn das teils blauäugig zu sein scheint.

Das System mit diesem Blindkauf auf Erfahrungen basierend klappt nicht immer, aber meistens. Und selbst ich habe bei COD länger gebraucht bevor ich die Spielereihe dann irgend wann einmal zwischen MW3 und BO2 links liegen lassen habe. Weil der Singleplayer seit MW2 quasi auf der Stelle tritt.


----------



## svd (19. Juni 2014)

Gerade Ubisoft ist so ein Grenzfall. Sie haben ein starkes Portfolio, mit international sehr erfolgreichen Titeln, hoher Durchschnittsbewertung... kürzlich habe ich "Far Cry 3" durchgespielt,
womit ich viel Spaß gehabt habe... 
aber bei Ubisoft merkst du an jeder Ecke, dass sie seit Jahren auf Sicherheit spielen. "Assassin's Creed", "Far Cry", "Watch Dogs"... Perspektive, Setting, Charaktere mögen sich ändern,
im Grundgerüst hast du aber altbekannte Spielelemente. Hier machste verstreute Kisten auf, da beklaust du Passanten, hier kletterst du auf hohe Gebäude, dort ist ein Funkturm...

"Far Cry 4" werde ich vermutlich trotzdem spielen. Und "Unity" auch (weil ein Kumpel heiß auf den Koopmodus ist). Trotzdem würde ich mir wünschen, Ubisoft würde mich einfach mal überraschen.
Kommt schon, Ubi, schockiert mich! Gebt mir was Neues und Unerwartetes. Das fühlt sich ja schon fast an, wie eine Beziehung, die schon zwei Jahre zu lange dauert...


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2014)

Das Problem ist: Das Rad neu erfinden kann Ubisoft auch nicht. Fast alles gabs schon mal als Feature in Computerspielen. Und es wird auch schwierig, die immer höheren Ansprüche der Kunden zu befriedigen. Und das "auf Sicherheit gehen" kann man Ubisoft auch nicht wirklich verdenken.

Viele Versuche anderer Publisher, etwas "neues" zu bringen sind grandios gescheitert. Einigen hat dies auch den "Kopf" bzw. die Existenz gekostet. Entweder weil die Features der aktuellen Gamergeneration zu komplex sind oder weil sich diverse Dinge einfach als nicht erfolgreich vermarktbar herausstellten. Und wenn eine Spielereihe einen Verkaufsrekord nach dem anderen aufstellt wäre ich doch als Publisher, dem diese Reihe gehört blöd, die Spieleserie abzusägen um was komplett neues zu bringen, von dem ich nicht ansatzweise weiß, wie es der Markt überhaupt aufnimmt.

Klar hemmt das irgendwo die Innovation. Aber auf der anderen Seite: Solang die eigene Kasse stimmt.......


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. Juni 2014)

Ich gebe dir mit deinem Artikel vollkommen recht. Aber wie hier auch schon andere gesagt haben, aus dieser Einsicht heraus muss auch die Konsequenz folgen, sich auch mal an der eigenen Nase zu fassen. Die PC Games hat z.B. Watch_Dogs mehrfach innerhalb weniger Monate auf den Titel gehoben und mehrseitige Specials am Fliesband produziert. Nur für diesen einen Titel, der hinterher zwar gut war, aber doch nicht so ganz der große Kracher. Nischenspiele werden bei euch zwar auch besprochen, aber dann auf besten Falls 2 Seiten. Der große Hype kommt dann beim nächsten Call of Battlefield: A Need for Assassins 13 bestimmt. Dann dominiert dann doch wieder der Hype um die recht einfallslosen Serientitel, die hier angeprangert werden.

Wenn die Erkenntnis schon da ist, dann sollte die Redaktion, vllt. wenigstens im Onlinebereich mal einen mutigen Schritt nach vorne machen und auch mal die Nischenspiele, die sich noch durch Gameplay auszeichnen aufs Podest heben - und im Gegenzug auf den nächsten GTA5 und Battlefield Artikel verzichten.


----------



## svd (19. Juni 2014)

Ja, klar, geht's immer um's Geld. Per se ist ja nichts daran verwerflich. Ich verstehe, wie Wirtschaft funktioniert, deshalb muss ich das ja nicht mögen oder gutheißen.

Ich verlange ja überhaupt nicht, dass die dicken Melkkühe geschlachtet werden. Aber ab und zu, wie bei "Child of Light", können sie ja ein Kälbchen einfach leben lassen und aufziehen, 
auch wenn es nicht die Voraussetzungen mitbringt, später zur Turbokuh zu werden. 

Ich weiß zB nicht, ob ich mich vorbehaltlos für den TV Erfolg von "Game of Thrones" freuen soll. Im Prinzip hat es ja so angefangen, dass Martin seine Geschichte erzählt hat.
Vielen Leuten hat's gefallen und haben deshalb die Bücher gekauft. Und sie wissen, dass sich die Bände in etwa mit der Geschwindigkeit von Galapagosschildkröten vermehren.

Jetzt macht HBO mit der Serie den großen Reibach. Hauen Episode für Episode, Staffel für Staffel raus. Und sie brauchen Material. Dadurch muss Martin ja in Zugzwang geraten?
Aber kann er die neuen Bände noch unter seinen Bedingungen schreiben, oder steht da jemand, der ihm zB. nahelegt, auf Verfilmbarkeit zu achten?

Das ist jetzt nur ein Gedankenspiel. Dazu müsste ich jetzt einen Fan fragen, der schon sehnsüchtig auf die nächsten Bücher wartet und sie beurteilen kann. 
(So weit hab ich noch nicht gelesen. Ich ackere Bücher seit Dekaden auch nur noch mit Schildkrötengeschwindigkeit durch.)


----------



## springenderBusch (19. Juni 2014)

Der Artikel stimmt zum Nachdenken an, fein !

Liegt wohl genau auch daran warum mein Interesse an Spielen fast auf dem Nullpunkt ist.
Ich tue mich ein bisschen im Free to Play Bereich um, aber ansonsten kaufe ich mir keine Spiele mehr weil ich weiß sie liegen nach dem Anzocken nur rum.
Vor zehn, zwölf, vierzehn Jahren holte ich mir wenigstens jede zweite Woche ein Vollpreisspiel. Manchmal zwei drei Stück auf einmal. Jetzt vielleicht noch eines im Jahr und nur noch ganz selten Budgettitel.

Immer wenn ich mich die letzten Jahre doch durchgerungen habe einen Vollpreistitel zu holen, der auch von der Fachpresse - also auch euch PCGAMES - hochgejubelt wurde, war es quasi ein Fehlkauf mit Ansage!

An den heutigen Zuständen hat die Fachpresse eine gehörige Portion MITSCHULD !
Simpelste Spielmechaniken und technische Fehler bei "großen" Titeln werden anders kommuniziert als bei "kleineren" Spielen.
Spätere Abwertungen gegenüber der Erstbewertung sind eigentlich ein schlechter Witz und dienen nur der Beruhigung des schlechten Gewissens der Redaktion.
Seid ca. 6 - 8 Jahren wird eine Spielergeneration - mit Hypenotenvergabe bei stumpfsinnigen Spielen - herangezüchtet, die Garnichts anderes gewohnt ist als die heutigen DUMMspielmechaniken.

PCGAMES MUSS als erstes vor ihrer eigenen Haustüre kehren !
Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab.

Da bekommen bekannte Spielemarken hohe 80íger oder gar 90íger Wertungen, obwohl das Internet kurz nach erscheinen der Spiele eindrucksvoll demonstriert, daß diese Spiele nicht die Verpackung Wert sind in der sie im Regal stehen.
Einfachste Mechaniken werden vom Hersteller hochgejubelt und damit auch von der Presse und führen zu Traumnoten und gleichzeitig wird vergessen das daß alles schon mal da war und nur im Rahmen der Simplifizierung von Spielen rausgenommen wurde.
Da werden Noten vergeben in der Glaskugelhoffnung der 50 Gigabyte Day One Patch wird das schon richten.

Zusätzlich kommen Praktikanten,Volontäre und junge Redakteure in die jeweiligen Redaktionen, die nichts anderes mehr kennen als die heutigen Zustände und dann natürlich nur in diesen jeweiligen Grenzen überhaupt ein Spiel "testen" können.

Tipp : Vergleicht einfach mal ältere mit aktuellen Spielen, nur an Hand ihrer reinen Möglichkeiten in der Spielmechanik.
In einer jeweiligen Spielereihe so oder so. 
Grafik, Sound, Steuerung etc. außen vorgelassen.
Nur das, was ich als Person vor dem Bildschirm im Spiel, im jeweiligen Genre, im Rahmen des Spieles, selber machen kann.
Da tun sich, grob gesagt, Abgründe auf.
Entweder fehlt vieles oder das Programm erklärt mich für blöde und übernimmt Wichtiges selbst ohne mich überhaupt noch zu fragen. Z.B.: lehnen, springen, zielen, wenigstens eine weitere Entscheidungsmöglichkeit etc bla bla !

Da dürften in den populären Genres wie Egoshooter oder "Rollenspiele" keinerlei Wertungen mehr - grob umrissen - über 50 oder 60 % liegen.
Denn alles was die heutigen Vertreter der jeweiligen Genres einzig besser können sind nur Grafik und Sound.
Alles andere ist nur ein müdes, fast nicht sichtbares Trugbild höherwertiger Vorfahren.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2014)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, klar, geht's immer um's Geld. Per se ist ja nichts daran verwerflich. Ich verstehe, wie Wirtschaft funktioniert, deshalb muss ich das ja nicht mögen oder gutheißen.
> 
> Ich verlange ja überhaupt nicht, dass die dicken Melkkühe geschlachtet werden. Aber ab und zu, wie bei "Child of Light", können sie ja ein Kälbchen einfach leben lassen und aufziehen,
> auch wenn es nicht die Voraussetzungen mitbringt, später zur Turbokuh zu werden.



Naja Valiant of Hearts könnte so eine kleine, überraschende Blume von Ubisoft werden, die einen überrascht. Diese Thematik wird sicher auch nicht zuletzt gefördert durch das 100 jährige Jubiläum Beginn des 1. WK aber trotzdem: So ganz 100% Mainstream sind sie bei Ubisoft nun auch nicht.




svd schrieb:


> Ich weiß zB nicht, ob ich mich vorbehaltlos für den TV Erfolg von "Game of Thrones" freuen soll. Im Prinzip hat es ja so angefangen, dass Martin seine Geschichte erzählt hat.
> Vielen Leuten hat's gefallen und haben deshalb die Bücher gekauft. Und sie wissen, dass sich die Bände in etwa mit der Geschwindigkeit von Galapagosschildkröten vermehren.
> 
> Jetzt macht HBO mit der Serie den großen Reibach. Hauen Episode für Episode, Staffel für Staffel raus. Und sie brauchen Material. Dadurch muss Martin ja in Zugzwang geraten?
> ...



Naja soweit ich weiß ist mit Staffel 7 bei GoT Schluß. Egal wie weit die Bücher sind.


----------



## SirThomas70 (19. Juni 2014)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Der Artikel stimmt zum Nachdenken an, fein !
> 
> .....
> Da dürften in den populären Genres wie Egoshooter oder "Rollenspiele" keinerlei Wertungen mehr - grob umrissen - über 50 oder 60 % liegen.
> ...



na,übertreibst du da nicht etwas?
Die gute alte Zeit war so gut auch wieder nicht,man behält meist nur die Perlen (1-2/Jahr)  im Gedächtnis und neigt zur Verklärung,aber das meiste war damals auch schon Mist (ich spiel seit 1985).
Man darf das Thema ja gerne diskutieren,auch der Anspruch darf hier und da gerne steigen,aber insgesamt entführen mich Spiele wie Metro,Bioshock,AC,GTAV und co heute in Welten,die ich nicht mehr missen möchte.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2014)

springenderBusch schrieb:


> Der Artikel stimmt zum Nachdenken an, fein !
> 
> Liegt wohl genau auch daran warum mein Interesse an Spielen fast auf dem Nullpunkt ist.
> Ich tue mich ein bisschen im Free to Play Bereich um, aber ansonsten kaufe ich mir keine Spiele mehr weil ich weiß sie liegen nach dem Anzocken nur rum.
> ...



An der Casualisierung sind die Konsolen aber zum großen Teil auch Mitschuld. Auch Spieler, die eben herumheulen "Das Spiel ist mir zu komplex". Mir fehlen auch Spiele wie I-688 Hunter Killer, richtige Flugsimulatoren mit FF-Unterstützung, dem Zwang selbst zu starten, zu landen, begrenzte Munition an Bord. Alles wird als zu schwierig abgeschafft. Dafür schafft man Pseudodschwierigkeiten wie sinnlose QTE´s.

Man braucht doch auch nur mal im Vergleich die Spielereihe Tomb Raider herzunehmen (vor dem großen Crash mit Tiefpunkten wie Angel of Darkness) war Tomb Raider fordernd. Man mußte in den Gräbern Rätsel lösen, Steuerungen bedienen um unter Zeitdruck die nächste Stufe oder den nächsten Raum zu erreichen, bevor die Uhr abgelaufen ist. Heute ? da gerieten bei TR 2013 die Gräber zur Nebensache und frühere Nebendinge wie Schießereien gerieten dafür in den Fokus.

TR 2013 ist wirklich nicht schlecht, hat aber mit dem Ursprung nicht mehr viel zu tun.

Auch die vielen Portierungen von Konsole auf den PC senkten die Komplexität.


----------



## Exar-K (19. Juni 2014)

Nintendo ist seit 30 Jahren der Innovationsmotor der Branche.
Wieso verwundert das heutzutage noch jemanden?


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> An der Casualisierung sind die Konsolen aber zum großen Teil auch Mitschuld. (...)
> Auch die vielen Portierungen von Konsole auf den PC senkten die Komplexität.



na klar, wenn einem nix mehr einfällt, dann warens wieder die bösen konsolen.


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2014)

Innovation ? Gut mit der Wii und dem Remote Plus+Nunchuk hatte Nintendo für die Casual-Gamer die Idee. Danach wars das nach einigen Spielen aber auch schon. Die Wii U startet jetzt erst langsam wieder nachdem MK8 draußen ist. Aber von Innovation spüre ich da nicht wirklich mehr viel.

Die macht sich im Spielesektor momentan eh etwas rar (davon abgesehen).


----------



## MichaelG (19. Juni 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> na klar, wenn einem nix mehr einfällt, dann warens wieder die bösen konsolen.



Irgendwo stimmt das schon. Ich kenne auf der Konsole (und ich spiele da auch mal durchaus gern) keine Spiele wie I-688 Hunter Killer, keinen Flugsimulator Professional oder ähnliche komplexe Spiele. Weil diese Steuerungsvielfalt mit einem Pad schlicht unmöglich ist. Was macht man also bei den Konsolengames ? Man muß auf eine gewisse Zahl an Schaltern reduzieren. Das vereinfacht natürlich einiges. Wenn ich noch daran denke, wie ich neben dem PC die Seite mit der Tastaturbelegung liegen hatte, weil ich mir schlichtweg nicht die Belegung der 25. oder 37. Funktion merken konnte....

Und bevor die Konsolen ihren großen Siegeszug hatten, waren die PC-Games stellenweise wirklich erheblich komplexer als heutzutage.


----------



## USA911 (19. Juni 2014)

Super Artikel, allerdings bitte ich Euch Journalisten dann auch über die nischen Produkte mehr zuberichten!


----------



## TrinityBlade (19. Juni 2014)

Meine Meinung zum Thema:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*duckundwegrenn*


----------



## svd (19. Juni 2014)

@Michi

"Tomb Raider 2013" ist immer ein gutes Beispiel. 

Super gemacht, wunderschön, für mich definitiv das Spiel des Jahres 2013. Trotzdem musst du dich regelmäßig vor Leuten rechtfertigen (genau wie bei "Infinite" oder "Last of Us"), 
sobald du offensichtliche Mängel ansprichst.
Dabei kann ich diesen Flamern nicht mal böse sein, denn manchmal können sie einfach nicht mehr nachvollziehen, was den Reiz früherer Tomb Raider Spiele ausgemacht hat.
Und die hatten beileibe eine bewegte Geschichte mit stark schwankendem Qualitätsniveau.

"Früher" sind die TR Spiele zB ohne Schwierigkeitsgrade ausgekommen. Wieso? Weil der "Weg das Ziel" gewesen ist. Die Schwierigkeit bestand darin, den Weg durch das, genauso lineare,
aber weniger offensichtliche, Level zu finden. Die spielerisch total schwachen Kämpfe sind eher Füllmaterial gewesen (das ist erst durch die witzigen Crystal Dynamics Bosskämpfe besser geworden).

In 2013 (oder vielen anderen neuen Spielen) ist das Leveldesign, optisch grandios, trotzdem ein Stück "linearer". Durch das Fehlen von Elementen wie zB dem "Running Jump" (für die Neulinge:
eine Technik um Abgründe bestimmter Breite zu überspringen...  ) oder selbst Lianen, ist es idiotensicher, durch das Level zu kommen.
Der Augenmerk liegt daher auf den Kämpfen. Gut inszeniert und animiert, gut funktionierender Deckungsmechanik, etc... vollkommen auf Shooterspieler ausgerichtet.

Damit schließt du von vornherein zB sofort jene Spieler aus, die entweder nicht so geschickt/schnell mit der Maus/Gamepad sind, oder ungern so viel ballern. 
Die drehen dann den Schwierigkeitsgrad herunter. Der heutzutage nichts anderes mehr regelt, als die Anzahl der Gegner und der Stärke deren Panzerung/Waffen. 
Werden diese Kämpfe aber zur Belanglosigkeit, weil zu einfach und im Grunde nur noch lästig, werden dadurch die Schwächen im Leveldesign viel offensichtlicher. 

Und diese Spieler, im Prinzip arme Teufel, weil sie dadurch nur noch schnell durchs Spiel laufen ohne wirklich Spaß dabei zu haben, können daher noch weniger
nachvollziehen, wie jemand überhaupt an dem Spiel gefallen finden kann.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. Juni 2014)

@svd
perfektes Beispiel. Mir gings mit dem Tomb Raider 2013 genau so. Ein wirklich tolles Spiel, aber mit dem was TR früher ausgemacht hatte, hat das nix mehr zu tun. Man sieht es in den versteckten Gräbern zum Teil noch, aber das ist dann nach spätestens 5 min gelöst und dann gehts weiter mit dem Gesuche nach Sammelitems und Geballer. Alles sehr modern, schick inszeniert - aber irgendwie halt nicht mehr das, was man früher an TR spielen gemocht hat. Zum Vergleich: TR Legend und Underworld sind da noch von ganz anderem Kaliber, obwohl die ja schon zu einer neueren Generation von Spielen gehören.


----------



## KapitaenGnadenlos (19. Juni 2014)

Ich geb euch mal nen ganz heißen Tip: Wenn ihr wirklich noch nach reinen Spielspaß sucht, dann holt euch ganz einfach eine Wii U. Was Nintendo da liefert, ist bis heute einsame Spitze und wirklich purer Spielspaß. Man muss sich nur mal auf das kindliche einlassen. Ich habe mal wieder sehr viel Spaß mit dem neuen Mario Kart, während ich mit jedem COD komplett abstumpfte.
 ich glaube, die Entwickler flüchten sich manchmal zu sehr in die Realität.. Alles muss wer weiß wie realistisch wirken, aber gerade das unreale hat meiner Meinung nach früher die Videospiele ausgemacht und wesentlich zum Spaß beigetragen. Dazu muss man natürlich sagen, dass dies immer nur eine Reaktion auf die Gamer ist..


----------



## Bonkic (19. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Irgendwo stimmt das schon. Ich kenne auf der Konsole (und ich spiele da auch mal durchaus gern) keine Spiele wie I-688 Hunter Killer, keinen Flugsimulator Professional oder ähnliche komplexe Spiele. Weil diese Steuerungsvielfalt mit einem Pad schlicht unmöglich ist. Was macht man also bei den Konsolengames ? Man muß auf eine gewisse Zahl an Schaltern reduzieren. Das vereinfacht natürlich einiges. Wenn ich noch daran denke, wie ich neben dem PC die Seite mit der Tastaturbelegung liegen hatte, weil ich mir schlichtweg nicht die Belegung der 25. oder 37. Funktion merken konnte....



fehlerhafte wahrnehmung.
hardcore-simulationen waren auch auf dem pc seit jeher ein absolutes nischengenre. 
das 688-original gabs btw auch für konsolen. 



> Und bevor die Konsolen ihren großen Siegeszug hatten, waren die PC-Games stellenweise wirklich erheblich komplexer als heutzutage.



konsolen gibt es, seit gezockt wird. 
alleine schon deshalb können sie an überhaupt nix schuld sein.


----------



## Briareos (19. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Irgendwo stimmt das schon. Ich kenne auf der Konsole (und ich spiele da auch mal durchaus gern) keine Spiele wie I-688 Hunter Killer, keinen Flugsimulator Professional oder ähnliche komplexe Spiele. Weil diese Steuerungsvielfalt mit einem Pad schlicht unmöglich ist. Was macht man also bei den Konsolengames ? Man muß auf eine gewisse Zahl an Schaltern reduzieren. Das vereinfacht natürlich einiges. Wenn ich noch daran denke, wie ich neben dem PC die Seite mit der Tastaturbelegung liegen hatte, weil ich mir schlichtweg nicht die Belegung der 25. oder 37. Funktion merken konnte....
> 
> Und bevor die Konsolen ihren großen Siegeszug hatten, waren die PC-Games stellenweise wirklich erheblich komplexer als heutzutage.


"Komplex" wird sehr häufig mit "Kompliziert" verwechselt.  Eine Flugsimulation kann durchaus komplex (oder ich will es mal "realistisch" nennen) sein, ohne jede Taste dreifach zu belegen und ein Handbuch im Brookhaus-Format zu erfordern.

Grob betrachtet stimme ich dem Tenor zu, das Spiele heute gameplaytechnisch simpler werden, aber zu sagen "früher waren die Spiele besser" ist genauso falsch. Warum erscheinen uns heute Spiele von vor 15, 20 Jahren fordernder? Weil sie dem Spieler so gut wie nichts erklärt haben! Wer Anfang der 90er die original DSA-Nordlandtriologie gespielt hat, weiß was ich meine. Ohne wenigstens ein Grundstudium der DSA-Regeln brauchte man das Spiel gar nicht anfangen. Aber ist das wirklich besser als eine komfortable InGame-Hilfe oder Tooltips, die einem gewisse Dinge erklären ohne das man durch das 500-seitige Handbuch blättern muss. Und wie war ich froh als im zweiten Teil die Funktion hinzukam, auf der Automap eigene Notizen eintragen zu können. Was habe ich in Schicksalsklinge an Karten gemalt ... -.-


----------



## Peter Bathge (19. Juni 2014)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Wenn die Erkenntnis schon da ist, dann sollte die Redaktion, vllt. wenigstens im Onlinebereich mal einen mutigen Schritt nach vorne machen und auch mal die Nischenspiele, die sich noch durch Gameplay auszeichnen aufs Podest heben - und im Gegenzug auf den nächsten GTA5 und Battlefield Artikel verzichten.



Wir testen schon seit Jahren kleine Titel und geben diesen - wenn sie denn gerechtfertigt sind - auch Traumwertungen. Limbo oder World of Goo, um nur mal zwei Beispiele zu nennen, sind bei uns 90er-Titel. 
Ansonsten auch gerne mal einen Blick in unsere Test-Rubrik werfen: Da stehen neben Watch Dogs und GTA 5 auch sehr umfangreiche Artikel zu The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing 2, The Fall, Year Walk, Banished, Octodad, Naissancee, Pandora: First Contact ... alles Nischenspiele.

Dass wir groß über Spiele berichten, bei denen auch das Interesse groß ist (gerade Watch Dogs wurde im Vorfeld der Veröffentlichung endlos geklickt), ist doch nur logisch. 

Nebenbei hat das aber nur noch wenig mit der eigentlichen Aussage dieser Kolumne zu tun. Gerade Watch Dogs ist ein denkbar schlechtes Beispiel, denn das ist geradezu bedingungslos auf den *Spiel*spaß ausgerichtet und weist in Sachen Hollywoodreifer Erzählung sogar eindeutige Schwächen auf.


----------



## FlorianStangl (19. Juni 2014)

Ergänzend zu Peters Beitrag: Es wird auch nicht automatisch von der Leserschaft begeistert aufgenommen, wenn die Nischen, Randbereiche oder Subgenres ausführlich beleuchtet werden. Ein Beispiel ist das Metroidvania-Special von Felix, der sehr schön diese Spiele und ihre Faszination erläutert. Der Aufwand dahinter wurde leider nicht entsprechend gewürdigt  Daher muss der Mix weiter aus den zugkräftigen Themen und ergänzenden Berichten über "kleinere" Themen bestehen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. Juni 2014)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Wir testen schon seit Jahren kleine Titel und geben diesen - wenn sie denn gerechtfertigt sind - auch Traumwertungen. Limbo oder World of Goo, um nur mal zwei Beispiele zu nennen, sind bei uns 90er-Titel.
> Ansonsten auch gerne mal einen Blick in unsere Test-Rubrik werfen: Da stehen neben Watch Dogs und GTA 5 auch sehr umfangreiche Artikel zu The Incredible Adventures of Van Helsing 2, The Fall, Year Walk, Banished, Octodad, Naissancee, Pandora: First Contact ... alles Nischenspiele.
> 
> Dass wir groß über Spiele berichten, bei denen auch das Interesse groß ist (gerade Watch Dogs wurde im Vorfeld der Veröffentlichung endlos geklickt), ist doch nur logisch.
> ...



ah, versteh mich nicht falsch. 
Ich sagte ja, dass sich das in der PCG, sowohl im Heft als auch auf der Seite, durchaus findet und das sogar ziemlich gut. Deine Indie Watch Videos und diverse Specials im heft zeigen ja, dass ihr euch da durchaus drum kümmert. Und ich sage ja nicht, dass man nicht auch über die großen Titel berichten kann und soll - aber wenn die Erkenntnis schon da ist, dass gehypte AAA Spiele oftmals innovationsarm sind und nur auf Inszenierung und Technik setzen, kann man sich doch als Redaktion durchaus mal überlegen wie man auf diese Erkenntnis reagiert 

 Schau ich jedoch auf eure Aufmacher auf der Homepage, eure Facebook Posts und eure Titelseiten sehe ich eigentlich immer die gleichen paar AAA Titel ganz vorne, in letzter Zeit eben viel WD, deswegen das Beispiel, auch wenn es in dem Moment offensichtlich weniger passt. Was ich anregen wollte ist, dass ihr ja auch mal den Mut haben könntet gerade Nischentitel, die voher nicht schon monatelang durch den Hype gezogen worden sind, nach vorne zu stellen. Dass das beim Heft evtl nicht geht - is klar. Aber gerade eure Facebook Präsenz und die Homepage wären dafür doch Ideal.


----------



## Cibox (19. Juni 2014)

> Weißt Du noch wie's früher war? Früher war alles schlecht.Der Himmel grau, die Menschen mies. Die Welt war furchtbar ungerecht.
> Doch dann, dann kam die Wende - unser Leid war zu Ende.


- Die Ärzte

Mir gefällt es dass Spiele atm einfacher und "süffiger" geworden sind und dass aus einem einzigen banalen Grund: Ich hab schlicht keine Zeit dazu mehr mich pro Tag 4-6h vor dem PC/Konsole zu sitzen und zu zocken. Das ging vl. in der Schule/Studentenzeit aber wenn seitdem ich nen full-time job hab, ist mir man manchen abend sogar AC zu fordernd und ich  sitz *nur* vor der glotze... fussball geht imma  

Auf was will ich hinaus? Im Artikel wird schon erwähnt, dass "heutzutage Spiele ein Budget von fast ner halben Mrd. $ haben und deshalb auch die Kohle wieder hereinspielen müssen"...  vor 10 Jahren hätte diesen Satz nicht mal die großen Publisher wie Ubi/EA geglaubt. Der Markt von Videospielen ist schlichtweg in Atmosphären angelangt wo man die *persönliche* Sichtweise auf den Spielemarkt hinterfragen muss, da dieser nun mit Vollgas zum Überholen vom Kino ansetzt.

Es müsste jedem klar sein, dass die Zeiten wo ein Ron Gilbert oder Brett Sperry mit seiner Mannschaft (eher fast Kumpels) in 2-3 Jahre ein Spiel produziert das dann weltweit ein "Erfolg" wird sind einfach längst vorbei.  Jetzt sind wir Spieler einfach älter (und geldverdienender) geworden und befeuern einen Markt der eben paar Mrd. $ schwer ist und somit ist es ganz normal dass die Großen ihre Schürfgebiete möglichst breit abstecken und gar kein Interesse an Nischen haben. 

Für PC Games bedeutet das imho die Konsequenz dass sie entweder zu nem "Moviestar" (Popcornkino) oder zu einem "Kino-Zeit.de" (Programmkino) werden. Beides in einer Zeitschrift zusammen zu ziehen wird mittel- bis langfristig zum Scheitern verurteilt sein...  denn weder dass einen der auf COD & Battelfield steht Interesse an "Child of Light" hat noch umgekehrt.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juni 2014)

Viele der heutigen AAA-Titel sind einfach furchtbar plump. Bestehen größtenteils nur aus Zwischensequenzen und das Gameplay ist furchtbar simpel. Man kann zum Beispiel nur noch an vorgegeben Stellen hüpfen oder irgendwo hochklettern. Nicht wie früher, wo das jederzeit ging. Und selbst wenn es Hüpfpassagen gibt, dann muss man nicht wie früher genau achten, wann man abspringt und genau die Richtung beachten, sondern hält einfach nur noch eine Taste und der Protagonist springt rüber.  Man kann ja in manchen Spielen nicht mal mehr in den Abgrund fallen, weil es eine unsichtbare Wand gibt und die Spielfigur einfach am Rand stehen bleibt.
Ich zocke ja gerne mal Oldies und wenn man da die Hüpfpassagen anschaut, da ist jeder Sprung ein Erlebnis, weil man da genau und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt abspringen muss, sonst landet man im Abgrund. Das macht aber jeden Sprung furchtbar spannend.
Solche spannenden Passagen fehlen doch heute in einigen Spielen völlig. Manche Spiele sind mittlerweile einfach ein inszeniertes Durchrennen ohne wirklich Höhepunkte. Kann man sich später noch an gewisse Gegner oder Spielfiguren erinnern? Bei manchen dieser großen Titel hab ich das nach 2-3 Monaten schon wieder vergessen.
Ich finde, das große Problem was diese großen Spiele heutzutage haben, das ist einfach: Man will zu sehr Film sein. Hauptsache tolle Zwischensequenzen, interaktive Quick-Time-Events und am Ende wird irgendwie noch ein Gameplay eingebaut. Dabei sollte gerade die Spielmechanik im Vordergrund stehen. Ich spiele z.B. aktuell auch Dark Souls 2. Da gibt es kaum Zwischensequenzen, nur in wichtigen Punkten im Spiel, ansonsten steht immer die Spielmechanik im Mittelpunkt. So sollte es sein. Dazu diese noch richtig ausgearbeitet und anspruchsvoll.

An mir liegt es allerdings nicht, ich zocke auch gerne Indie-Titel und anspruchsvollere Spiele. Ich hab auch nichts dagegen, wenn jemand mal ein CoD spielt, ich mach das ja auch mal, aber man muss auch vielen anderen Spielen eine Chance geben. Solange manche aber immer nur das Gleiche spielen, wird sich in der Hinsicht nichts ändern.


----------



## USA911 (19. Juni 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn es Hüpfpassagen gibt, dann muss man nicht wie früher genau achten, wann man abspringt und genau die Richtung beachten, sondern hält einfach nur noch eine Taste und der Protagonist springt rüber.  Man kann ja in manchen Spielen nicht mal mehr in den Abgrund fallen, weil es eine unsichtbare Wand gibt und die Spielfigur einfach am Rand stehen bleibt.



Parade Beispiel: Das Original Prince of Persia (wobei hier das Springen nicht Richtungs bedingt ist)

Aber das Spiel hat einfach einen sehr simplen Aufbau, aber war verdammt fordernd, weil man einfach das richtige Timing brauchte


----------



## Enisra (19. Juni 2014)

ich würde nun nicht behauptet das Pixelgenaues Springen, das keine Toleranz erlaubt ein zeichen von besonders gutem Spieldesign ist sondern eher das Gegenteil


----------



## svd (19. Juni 2014)

Richtig, deshalb ist es zT auch so nervig, wenn das Springen nur an einer bestimmten Stelle geht und du vor der Wand auf und ab laufen musst, bis der Sprungknopf eingeblendet wird. 

Ein gutes Mittelmaß Aus "Anspruch, wo es Sinn macht" und "Vereinfachung, wo es Sinn macht" zu finden, ist sicher nicht einfach. Aber "Vereinfachung/Anspruch um jeden Preis" ist definitiv falsch.


----------



## Cibox (20. Juni 2014)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich würde nun nicht behauptet das Pixelgenaues Springen, das keine Toleranz erlaubt ein zeichen von besonders gutem Spieldesign ist sondern eher das Gegenteil


Ich glaub er meint eher sowas wie aus Indiana Jones


----------



## KapitaenGnadenlos (20. Juni 2014)

Hier beziehe ich mich auch wieder gerne auf den bekannten roten Klempner. Die Spiele an sich mögen auch an Schwierigkeit verloren haben, jedoch hatte ich bei Super Mario 3D World immer wieder das Gefühl "Ah auf dei Mauer kommt man bestimmt irgendwie rauf und da bekomst du was" und meist war es auch so, wenn man etwas experimentiert hat. Und wenn es ein gammliges Extraleben war, aber man hat was bekommen. 

Das geht durch diese ganze automatische Gespringe komplett verloren. Ich meine okay, Mario ist nunmal eindeutig ein Jump 'n' Run und da wären automatische Aktionen ein absoluter Killer, aber warum es nicht ähnlich auf andere Spiele übertragen? Ist es denn so wichtig, cinematisch zu bleiben, als dass man einfach mal was spaßiges einbaut?


----------



## dubako (20. Juni 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Viele der heutigen AAA-Titel sind einfach furchtbar plump. Bestehen größtenteils nur aus Zwischensequenzen und das Gameplay ist furchtbar simpel. Man kann zum Beispiel nur noch an vorgegeben Stellen hüpfen oder irgendwo hochklettern. Nicht wie früher, wo das jederzeit ging. Und selbst wenn es Hüpfpassagen gibt, dann muss man nicht wie früher genau achten, wann man abspringt und genau die Richtung beachten, sondern hält einfach nur noch eine Taste und der Protagonist springt rüber.  Man kann ja in manchen Spielen nicht mal mehr in den Abgrund fallen, weil es eine unsichtbare Wand gibt und die Spielfigur einfach am Rand stehen bleibt.
> Ich zocke ja gerne mal Oldies und wenn man da die Hüpfpassagen anschaut, da ist jeder Sprung ein Erlebnis, weil man da genau und zum richtigen Zeitpunkt abspringen muss, sonst landet man im Abgrund. Das macht aber jeden Sprung furchtbar spannend.
> Solche spannenden Passagen fehlen doch heute in einigen Spielen völlig. Manche Spiele sind mittlerweile einfach ein inszeniertes Durchrennen ohne wirklich Höhepunkte. Kann man sich später noch an gewisse Gegner oder Spielfiguren erinnern? Bei manchen dieser großen Titel hab ich das nach 2-3 Monaten schon wieder vergessen.
> Ich finde, das große Problem was diese großen Spiele heutzutage haben, das ist einfach: Man will zu sehr Film sein. Hauptsache tolle Zwischensequenzen, interaktive Quick-Time-Events und am Ende wird irgendwie noch ein Gameplay eingebaut. Dabei sollte gerade die Spielmechanik im Vordergrund stehen. Ich spiele z.B. aktuell auch Dark Souls 2. Da gibt es kaum Zwischensequenzen, nur in wichtigen Punkten im Spiel, ansonsten steht immer die Spielmechanik im Mittelpunkt. So sollte es sein. Dazu diese noch richtig ausgearbeitet und anspruchsvoll.
> ...



Danke für deine Sicht der Dinge. Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen. Denke mal, dass du auch schon mindestens 2 Jahrzehnte zockst. Habe in meiner Jugend mit  "Duke Nukem 2d " meine "Zockerkarriere" begonnen.  Ich bin absolut bei dir mit der Auffassung, dass die Spielmechanik im Mittelpunkt steht! Ich will meine "Freiheit" beim Gameplay. Ich will entscheiden mit welcher Taktik ich die Situation meistern kann. Dazu gehört  z. B. auch das richtig getimte Springen über Abgründe sowie die Freiheit an fast jeder Stelle "erhöhte Positionen" zu erreichen ( Mauern, Kisten Autos etc. ) Dishonored ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel, dass auch moderne Spiele das alles bieten. Das neue Thief hingegen schränkt mich wiederum zu stark ein...ein Rückschritt was die Spielmechanik angeht!


----------



## Bonkic (20. Juni 2014)

:





svd schrieb:


> Ein gutes Mittelmaß Aus "Anspruch, wo es Sinn macht" und "Vereinfachung, wo es Sinn macht" zu finden, ist sicher nicht einfach. Aber "Vereinfachung/Anspruch um jeden Preis" ist definitiv falsch.



das ist ja nicht zuletzt auch geschmackssache.
ich bezweifele, dass es ein patenrezept für 'perfektes' spieldesign gibt.

hier wurde zb mehrfach tomb raider genannt und dass viele im reboot die anspruchsvollen kletter- und geschicklichkeitspassagen vermissen würden.
ich hingegen kann darauf sehr gut verzichten. 
insbesondere zeitkritische passagen hasse ich wie die pest - manche sehen gerade darin offenbar einen besonderen reiz. 

insgesamt halte ich dieses 'früher-war-alles-besser' für ein bißchen platt. das mag in einzelfällen durchaus stimmen, aber in der allgemeinheit imho eher nicht. und wenn man im (logischerweise) meist eher mainstreamingen aaa-bereich nicht fündig werden sollte, dann schaut man sich halt bei den indies um.


----------



## Peter Bathge (20. Juni 2014)

@dubako
Danke für die Erwähnung von Dishonored. Für mich auch eines der besten Beispiele dafür, wie man Spieldesign zurück in den Mittelpunkt der Spielerfahrung rücken kann.

Insgesamt sehe ich das Ganze nicht so kritisch wie mein Kollege oder einige User hier. Der Spielemarkt ist momentan so groß wie nie, besonders am PC. Wenn ich kein Spiel möchte, bei dem cineastische Inszenierung den Vorzug vor ausgefuchstem Spieldesign erhalten hat, dann gibt es wahrlich genug Alternativen. Die Indie-Sparte hat in den letzten Jahren so viele geniale Titel hervorgebracht, aber auch bei den großen Publishern gab es weiterhin mehr als genug Anspruchsvolles: Civilization 5, XCOM: Enemy Unknown, Total War: Shogun 2, Dark Souls, Deus Ex: Human Revolution, Rayman Origins+Legends, Starcraft 2, Skyrim und und und.

Und auf der E3 gab es auch wieder vieles zu sehen, bei dem nicht alles nur Augenwischerei war: Batman: Arkham Knight, The Witcher 3, Rainbow Six, Far Cry 4, The Division, Pillars of Eternity, Hotline Miami 2, Below, Hyper Light Drifter, Hellraid, Dragon Age: Inquisition. Da steht echtes Gameplay dahinter. Für mich ist der PC-Spielemarkt derzeit so aufregend wie selten zuvor (außer vielleicht im Super-Spielejahr 2007).


----------



## STURMHUND (20. Juni 2014)

Naja, so unterschiedlich können Geschmäcker sein. Ich bin eigentlich ganz froh darüber, dass heutige Spiele nicht mehr so bockschwer wie früher sind. Und gerade Spiele, die von einer Story leben, dürfen gerne eine einfache Spielsteuerung/Mechanik haben - so steht die Geschichte im Vordergrund. Ich zitiere hier mal aus einem der letzten Stay-Forever-Podcasts (ich meine es war Christian Schmidt): Es nervt mich, wenn ich durch eine komplexe Steuerung oder einen nervigen Zwischengegner, aus der Spielegeschichte gerissen werde.

Generell kann ich deinen Aufruf (als Schrei empfinde ich ihn nicht) nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Zum einen gibt es u.a. gerade mit Watch_Dogs ein Spiel, dass unglaublich abwechslungsreich, sowohl in der "freien Gestaltung" als auch in den Missionen ist, zum anderen finde ich deinen letzten Satz sehr gewagt.

Du setzt hier also "über den Tellerrand gucken" und "zu übernehmende Verantwortung" damit gleich, dass dir der aktuelle Trend nicht gefällt, in den sich Spiele (deiner Ansicht nach) entwickeln.  Das impliziert, dass jeder, der die aktuelle Ausrichtung und Entwicklung mag, "nicht seiner Verantwortung gerecht wird". Es geht aber hier über die eigenen Vorlieben. Warum sollten sich also die, denen es so gefällt, dagegen einsetzen?


----------



## MichaelG (20. Juni 2014)

Bonkic schrieb:


> :
> hier wurde zb mehrfach tomb raider genannt und dass viele im reboot die anspruchsvollen kletter- und geschicklichkeitspassagen vermissen würden.
> ich hingegen kann darauf sehr gut verzichten.



Ich würde es nicht pauschalisieren. Ich mag knackige Level, auch unter Zeitdruck, wenn die Steuerung stimmt. Was mich z.B. bei neueren Games wie AC 2/Brotherhood u.ä. u.a. stört (spiele mit Maus+Tastatur) ist die ungenaue Steuerung (im Springen) auch unter Zeitdruck (z.B, in den Assassinengräbern). Da will ich nach rechts, bin nach rechts ausgerichtet und will springen. Mal muß ich dazu tatsächlich rechts drücken, mal gerade aus. Das unsaubere/unklare stört mich dann bei den Passagen. Wenn ich bereits ausgerichtet bin und nach rechts schaue will ich mit vorwärts dort hin springen und nicht mit der rechten Pfeiltaste (oder wenn es WASD wäre mit D. Das verwirrt total. Oder Ezios Wallsprünge nach links-Rechts. Da muß ich Sekundenbruchteile Timen zwischen nach vorn Springen, von der Wand abprallen/abdrücken und genau in dem Moment die Richtung wählen. Das ist in zeitintensiven/zeitlimitierten Passagen einfach nur Murks und nervig. Insbesondere wenn sich 3-5 Sprünge dieser Sorte hintereinander reihen und man genau beim letzten oder vorletzten Sprung einen Fehler macht bzw, das Timing nicht paßt. Hinzu kommt bei Missionen wie Liquid Gold in AC Brotherhood die gezwungene Gegneraufschaltung die das Springen/bewegen unnötig erschwert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2014)

dubako schrieb:


> Danke für deine Sicht der Dinge. Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen. Denke mal, dass du auch schon mindestens 2 Jahrzehnte zockst. Habe in meiner Jugend mit  "Duke Nukem 2d " meine "Zockerkarriere" begonnen.  Ich bin absolut bei dir mit der Auffassung, dass die Spielmechanik im Mittelpunkt steht! Ich will meine "Freiheit" beim Gameplay. Ich will entscheiden mit welcher Taktik ich die Situation meistern kann. Dazu gehört  z. B. auch das richtig getimte Springen über Abgründe sowie die Freiheit an fast jeder Stelle "erhöhte Positionen" zu erreichen ( Mauern, Kisten Autos etc. ) Dishonored ist ein sehr gutes Beispiel, dass auch moderne Spiele das alles bieten. Das neue Thief hingegen schränkt mich wiederum zu stark ein...ein Rückschritt was die Spielmechanik angeht!



Hehe, danke. Ja, ich spiele schon seit den 80ern, also bald 30 Jahre. Daher hab ich die ganzen Entwicklungen ganz gut mitbekommen.


----------



## Gast20180705 (20. Juni 2014)

Da hat das Video schon echt 2,5 Jahre auf den Buckel und verliert nichts an seiner Aktualität. Für die betreuten Springer der Part ab 2:05





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W1ZtBCpo0eU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## dave1921 (21. Juni 2014)

STURMHUND schrieb:


> Naja, so unterschiedlich können Geschmäcker sein. Ich bin eigentlich ganz froh darüber, dass heutige Spiele nicht mehr so bockschwer wie früher sind. Und gerade Spiele, die von einer Story leben, dürfen gerne eine einfache Spielsteuerung/Mechanik haben - so steht die Geschichte im Vordergrund. Ich zitiere hier mal aus einem der letzten Stay-Forever-Podcasts (ich meine es war Christian Schmidt): Es nervt mich, wenn ich durch eine komplexe Steuerung oder einen nervigen Zwischengegner, aus der Spielegeschichte gerissen werde.


Da stellt sich dann aber die Frage, ob ein Film nicht die bessere Variante für dich wäre, wenn dich vor allem die Story interessiert.
Bockschwer müssen die Spiele nicht sein, aber ein bisschen Anspruch sollte schon noch da sein. Beispielsweise die Prince of Persia - Sands of Time Reihe. War überhaupt nicht bockschwer, trotzdem musste man Sprünge exakt ausführen und wenn man eine schwierige Passager geschafft hat (vielleicht nicht beim ersten Mal, aber nach ein paar Versuchen hat man es dann durchgeschafft), hatte man so eine Art "Erfolgserlebnis". Heute wird man einfach an der Hand genommen - "drücke x", Slowmotion, damit man ja nichts verpasst oder die Figur springt automatisch. Erfolgserlebnis - hab ich keine mehr. Aber wahrscheinlich reicht den meisten Spieler da ein cooles Achievement. "Gottgleicher Spieler - du hast fünf Abgründe übersprungen". Kann man viel besser mit den Freunden teilen.


----------



## Cibox (21. Juni 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich würde es nicht pauschalisieren. Ich mag knackige Level, auch unter Zeitdruck, wenn die Steuerung stimmt. Was mich z.B. bei neueren Games wie AC 2/Brotherhood u.ä. u.a. stört (spiele mit Maus+Tastatur) ist die ungenaue Steuerung (im Springen) auch unter Zeitdruck (z.B, in den Assassinengräbern). Da will ich nach rechts, bin nach rechts ausgerichtet und will springen. Mal muß ich dazu tatsächlich rechts drücken, mal gerade aus. Das unsaubere/unklare stört mich dann bei den Passagen. Wenn ich bereits ausgerichtet bin und nach rechts schaue will ich mit vorwärts dort hin springen und nicht mit der rechten Pfeiltaste (oder wenn es WASD wäre mit D. Das verwirrt total. Oder Ezios Wallsprünge nach links-Rechts. Da muß ich Sekundenbruchteile Timen zwischen nach vorn Springen, von der Wand abprallen/abdrücken und genau in dem Moment die Richtung wählen. Das ist in zeitintensiven/zeitlimitierten Passagen einfach nur Murks und nervig. Insbesondere wenn sich 3-5 Sprünge dieser Sorte hintereinander reihen und man genau beim letzten oder vorletzten Sprung einen Fehler macht bzw, das Timing nicht paßt. Hinzu kommt bei Missionen wie Liquid Gold in AC Brotherhood die gezwungene Gegneraufschaltung die das Springen/bewegen unnötig erschwert.



Ubisoft hat imho mit AC: Bro. & Rev. eh absoluten Mist produziert und mit AC3 gott sei dank wieder die Wende geschafft. Ich wollt nach AC:Rev. keinen AC-Titel mehr spielen und hab mich für die Serie erst wieder interessiert nachdem ich AC4 gratis bekommen habe. Hier merkt man deutlich dass Ubisoft doch lernwillig ist und das saublöde Playrating (darunter verstehe ich, wenn man einen Level erst vollständig abgeschlossen hat, wenn man gewisse Nebenbedingungen erfüllt. Bsp: "Laufe 100m", Für 100%: "Schaffe es in unter 9.50s")  zumindest auf erträgliches Level entschärft bzw. umgekehrt (Spieler bewerten den Level) hat. Das schlimme an dem ist nämlich, dass man in 9/10 Fällen entweder an einer grausigen Steuerung oder am nervigen Leveldesign scheitert und nicht weil man keine l33t sk1llz hat 
Diese Pest "Playrating" gibts auch bei GTA5 und hat bei mir min. 30% Spielspaß gekostet... 
Ein positives Bsp. wie man ein bewährtes Spielkonzept bockschwer aber nicht frustrierend macht ist imho Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams. Obwohl man gefühlte 1000x stirbt, *pixel*genau springen muss und noch dazu relativ kindisch wirkt, war es kaum frustrierend und extrem befriedigend wenn man das "Fiery Awakening" Achievement endlich hat.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Juni 2014)

In den letzten Jahren waren es doch eher die kleineren, unscheinbareren Titel, die mich entzückt haben. Mit Grafik lockt man mich schon seit 5-6 Jahren nicht mehr hinterm Ofen hervor Natürlich gäbe es auch unter den Blockbustern einige, die ich spielen würde, wenn sie nicht mit Steam oder Origin durchseucht wären, aber um die große Mehrheit tuts mir nicht mal leid...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (22. Juni 2014)

Wut-Gamer schrieb:


> Natürlich gäbe es auch unter den Blockbustern einige, die ich spielen würde, wenn sie mit Steam oder Origin durchseucht wären, aber um die große Mehrheit tuts mir nicht mal leid...



Sind sie doch, wo liegt denn da das Problem?


----------



## LOX-TT (22. Juni 2014)

Auf der E3 gabs massig Spiele auf die ich mich tierisch freue, also ja, es macht noch Spaß


----------



## Enisra (23. Juni 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Sind sie doch, wo liegt denn da das Problem?



manche sind halt gerne so´n bissel Anti drauf


----------



## LOX-TT (23. Juni 2014)

Cibox schrieb:


> Ubisoft hat imho mit *AC: Bro*. & Rev. eh absoluten Mist produziert



bitte was? Brotherhood ist neben dem 2. Teil meiner Meinung nach der beste Assassin's Creed Teil (Black Flag klammer ich mal aus, weil ich das noch nicht lange gespielt hab, die Vorgänger habe ich aber alle durchgespielt, ausgenommen die Handheld-Ableger) 
und Revelations war auch noch sehr gut, nur das Tower-Defense mit der Verteidigung von den Dächern hat mich etwas gestört, hatte es aber eh nur 3x (das 3. sogar erst nach dem Nachspann)


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2014)

Ich fand AC 2/Brotherhood auch gut. Es gibt halt eben da nur kleine Detailmängel die mich stören (eben z.B. das springen)


----------



## Wut-Gamer (23. Juni 2014)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Sind sie doch, wo liegt denn da das Problem?



Merci. editiert


----------

